
Espionage vs. Surveillance - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/espionage_vs_su.html
======
Zigurd
Schneier is describing the probable outcome, one way or another. Mass
indiscriminate surveillance is going to end because future systems will be
designed to treat monitoring as an attack.

Only trivial information will live in the clear. Transparency will come
because secret courts and their secret warrants will only acquire cyphertext.
Even metadata will become obscured in a fog of junk and misdirection.

------
vezzy-fnord
Having "transparent" bulk surveillance over large civilian populations of
billions sounds like an oxymoron. It's sort of contradictory to the goals of
it.

~~~
higherpurpose
Yes, it still sounds "wrong" to me. Maybe the problem is in the way he's
trying to explain it. He's clear about the espionage part and what the NSA
should do, but not as clear about what the FBI/police should do. If it's going
to do "surveillance" through warrants and such - then what's different about
this model from what we have today?

How do you do mass surveillance with "probable cause"? The two just don't mix.
Yes, I know NSA is trying to do that anyway with the so called "FISA
warrants", but those also sound wrong and unconstitutional to me. A warrant
isn't a warrant if they have surveillance power over _everyone_.

